

Is Microsoft About to Announce an Info Pad? - djug
http://mobileopportunity.blogspot.com/2014/05/is-microsoft-about-to-announce-info-pad.html

======
bobbles
The way I manage this part of my work is the following setup:

* iPad mini retina

* Adonit Jot Pro (stylus)

* Adonit Jot Tote (A protective case, fitting with the smart cover, and holds the stylus)

* UPad for iPad (note taking app)

It's a setup small and light enough that I'm not worried about 'bulking' the
small profile of the mini, but also solid enough I can throw it into my bag
and haul it around without worrying about protecting it.

The note taking app allows for handwriting into a box that is then represented
on the page (so I can write big and have it appear small and readable on-
page).

I've been using this since each of the products was released and it would be
extremely difficult to replace any part for me.

This product might be cheaper, but I would say the number one advantage of my
setup is that at any time I can just use it 'as an ipad' and not a notetaking
business device.

~~~
cma
Have you tried a real wacom-style stylus before? With pressure sensitivity,
etc.? Adonit doesn't come close imo.

~~~
footpath
There are actually several brands of pressure-sensitive styli available for
the iPad, including Adonit Jot Touch, Hex3 JaJa, and Wacom's own Intuos
Creative Stylus, and even more on the way such as the Hex3 YuFu and
Adobe/Adonit's Project Mighty, though it does appear that none these offers
come close to devices with actual Wacom active layers built-in, as most of
these pens are bluetooth hacks that attempt to make up for iPad's
shortcomings. It's really a shame, though, since I find iPad's library of
note-taking and drawing apps to be significant better in terms of quality and
quantity than those found in Android's Play Store and Microsoft's Windows 8
Store.

------
k2enemy
I would be very excited if it had a very low lag screen for note taking.
Something along the lines of this:
[http://www.theverge.com/2012/3/9/2856795/microsoft-high-
perf...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/3/9/2856795/microsoft-high-performance-
touch-research)

------
wluu
There's already other 8" (Windows based) tablets out there. Majority of which
are powered by Intel Atom processors.

One of them (an ASUS VivoTab Note 8
[http://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_VivoTab_Note_8_M80TA...](http://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_VivoTab_Note_8_M80TA/))
even has a Wacom stylus.

That said, there's been rumours of touch optimised versions of Office being
released (soon).

OneNote is pretty good for note taking. I still remember first using it with
an XP based tablet/laptop (Toshiba Portege m200) many years back.

~~~
hcurtiss
Agreed, I owned the Asus VivoTab TF810c for about a year. It was close, but it
was asked to do too much with too little. The processor power was pathetic,
the emmc drive was too slow, and it frequently froze. These issues made it too
unreliable to use day to day. In the end, I bought a MacBook Air and began
typing my notes instead.

------
programminggeek
I have yet to have a really great writing or note taking experience on a
tablet. It always feels laggy and just a bit off. Sure, it might work, but it
does't have the right "feel".

Sadly, the best devices to do handwriting and notes seem to be the PDAs of
old. Maybe they were worse so we didn't notice as much, I don't know. It just
feels like we are in some kind of stylus uncanny valley.

------
ricardobeat
A tablet with a stylus and note-taking software, what a revolutionary device!

~~~
dwiamo
yeah welcome to 2014

